# A Question about the time period of a book for research



## homerun100 (Apr 17, 2017)

I have been reading The Selection by Kierra Cass sample page on Amazon, and I'm thinking of buying the book. As I was reading it, I became curious as to what time period the setting was in. I google one source and according to this person it's set in 1924, but that can't be right because the sample I read they had a TV. Does anyone know what year the book was set in?
 I'm doing research on my world, and I thought if I looked at other authors' worlds more closely that I'd have a better grasp of my own. I was thinking that The Selection is similar to my world but not if it's set in 1924.


----------



## Cran (Apr 17, 2017)

Trying to tie the world of The Selection to any time period or region of the Earth as we learn of it appears to be a fruitless exercise. The kingdom of Illéa is an imagined dystopian other world, and therefore whatever technology or sociopolitical system the author needed is included in the stories. With a royal elite and an eight-tier caste system, any number of subjective comparisons are possible but also possibly misleading.


----------



## homerun100 (Apr 18, 2017)

Cran said:


> Trying to tie the world of The Selection to any time period or region of the Earth as we learn of it appears to be a fruitless exercise. The kingdom of Illéa is an imagined dystopian other world, and therefore whatever technology or sociopolitical system the author needed is included in the stories. With a royal elite and an eight-tier caste system, any number of subjective comparisons are possible but also possibly misleading.




Thanks for the reply. However, I can't say that I agree with you. It took me awhile, but I did find the answer I was looking for.


----------



## Cran (Apr 18, 2017)

homerun100 said:


> Thanks for the reply. However, I can't say that I agree with you. It took me awhile, but I did find the answer I was looking for.


Well, good for you. Would you care to share that answer?


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 18, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *homerun100*
> 
> according to this person it's set in 1924, but that can't be right because the sample I read they had a TV.


I'm not familiar with "The Selection" but it does not sound like it's an "Historical" account where time had gone amiss e.g. Einstein watching himself lecturing behind a podium on TV while sitting on a sitting on an ergonomic couch eating potato chips. 



> Originally Posted by* Cran   *
> 
> Trying to tie the world of The Selection to any time period or region of the Earth as we learn of it appears to be a fruitless exercise. The kingdom of Illéa is an imagined dystopian other world, and therefore whatever technology or sociopolitical system the author needed is included in the stories. With a royal elite and an eight-tier caste system, any number of subjective comparisons are possible but also possibly misleading.


 Cran, being more of the student/teacher in this genre than I, seems to have offered up some good points about this imagined world.



> Originally Posted by *homerun100*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. However, I can't say that I agree with you. It took me awhile, but I did find the answer I was looking for.


You're gracious with your thanks. You don't agree. You found your answer in your own period of time. Period.



> Originally Posted by* Cran   *
> 
> Well, good for you. Would you care to share that answer?


 I'm interested, as well. I feel like I'm missing out on what could be an interesting dialogue. I'd like to hear more about "The Selection" basically because there just might be something for me to learn. :book:


----------



## homerun100 (Apr 19, 2017)

It really was right under my nose. I found the answer from Wikipedia. Here is the link. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elite_(novel) The plot takes place three hundred years into the future which is what I wanted to know. My first source said it took place in 1924, and it turned out to be wrong.  Kiera Cass has some interesting youtube video about her books if anyone is interested.


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks, homerun. Boy, were you mislead! Thanks for replying and will look into the wiki link and Cass YouTube. Please note that this genre is pretty much out of my ken but like I said I'm always interested in learning something new. Oh, when in college I did write a satirical essay about the future which was shot up to the Senior class for study. I am sure I've lost my mojo since that was quite a few decades ago...

Will be back once I set real life stuff to rest and can explore the references you provided. Silver


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi, homerun. After reading what was provided in your link, summarizing the story, I found a couple of interesting parallels to present day society.

Now, don't mind me. I believe I can analyze a rock...

I'm reminded of the TV series "The Bachelor" given that so many women are in competition for the Prince's hand. Is the narrator's name an accident? America "Singer" _speaks_ up about eliminating the cast system. "America Sings" on behalf of the underdog?- In my long ago satirical futuristic essay, the President's name was the "Venerable Void" (Umm. No further comment given the present day!)

I went through a few YouTube reviews, all by young women, with varying takes on the sequel.  Enthusiast to disappointment.

Thanks for the info. Silver


----------



## homerun100 (Apr 20, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> Hi, homerun. After reading what was provided in your link, summarizing the story, I found a couple of interesting parallels to present day society.
> 
> Now, don't mind me. I believe I can analyze a rock...
> 
> ...


----------

